# Miracle Detail present a Bentley Flying Spur corrected with Rupes Bigfoot system!!!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone is well, here's Bentley Flying Spur which was in for a full on Ultimate Detail... bit carried away with the pictures once again lol, cant have enough pictures I think! 

Corrected with Rupes Bigfoot system, pads and compounds.
Protected with Gtechniq coatings.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Amazing work Paul :buffer: Looks Fantastic now :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic job.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

You've really brought back the flake to that paint. How many steps did it take?
Super job!


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Great job, looks immaculate. Love the colour.

I'm always amazed by how badly swirled the cars you get are (before you start work on them, of course). Is is just that your lighting system is so good that it picks up everything that much more?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

majcas84 said:


> Great job, looks immaculate. Love the colour.
> 
> I'm always amazed by how badly swirled the cars you get are (before you start work on them, of course). Is is just that your lighting system is so good that it picks up everything that much more?


Yes the lighting system is very bright indeed and picks up more than the sun, which is want we want! If its perfect in the unit, then its perfect outside! Makes life extremely easy, but you do go chasing after a lot of defects than you would see outside in normal lighting, but I always give the client more than they expect.

Lighting system is also perfect for seeing dust particles in the interior cabin (as well as outside on the exterior), all my interiors have to be totally dust free! The air compressor gets a lot of use! :thumb:

Kind Regards


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

superb work. you weren't kidding with the amount of photo's!!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work looks fab.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

fantastic finish !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my, just outstanding the duality of reflection and shine is excellent.

Thank-you, John Tht.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super job


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Superb job, fantastic result:thumb:


----------

